# EK-AIO 360 D-RGB



## B4C4RD! (29. November 2020)

Mahlzeit Leute & an alle nen Frohen 1. Advent,

Hat jemand von euch die oben genannte AiO? Ich hab zwar erst seit 'nem Monat die Asus Rog LC360 White auf meinem 3900x aber Ihr wisst ja...diese Hardware-Sucht vorallem zur Black-Week.  


Ich hab das Pure-Base 500 in Weiß & aktuell sitzt der 360er Radi von der Asus in der Front, so wuerde Ich die von EK dann auch Montieren weil's anders kein Platz fuer den Radi bietet.


----------



## Pascal3366 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich habe überlegt diese AIO in das Phanteks Enthoo 719 zu bauen. Leider kann man sie in Deutschland nirgendwo kaufen. Jedenfalls habe ich noch keinen Shop gefunden der sie führt.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Januar 2021)

Die kannst du direkt bei EKWB kaufen 




__





						Performance Liquid Cooling – EK Webshop
					

Ekwb stands for Edvard König Water Blocks and we offer you various PC water cooling solutions. Effective PC cooling is a must, see our page for more information.




					www.ekwb.com


----------



## Pascal3366 (16. Januar 2021)

Alles klar danke. Habe sie direkt bei EK bestellt.


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. März 2021)

Habe eben versucht die EK AIO 360 oben im Phanteks Enthoo 719 zu montieren.

Leider bin ich bereits beim montieren der Lüfter an den Radiator gescheitert.

Sobald ich einen Lüfter am Radiator mit zwei Schrauben befestige egal ob über Kreuz oder nebeneinander passen die anderen Löcher im Lüfter nicht mehr mit den Fassungen am Radiator übereinander.

Ich habe das Gefühl dass entweder beim Radiator oder bei den Lüftern die Löcher falsch platziert wurden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. März 2021)

Mit Bilder könnte man ggf. was dazu aussagen, da nicht jeder von uns solch eine AIO bei sich stehen hat. Die Gewinde am Radiator und der Lüfter sind aber normalerweise genormt. 

Schraube die Schrauben nicht direkt fest, dann lässt sich der Lüfter, solange noch etwas bewegen bis die anderen 2 Schrauben drin sind. Denn es kann sein das da minimaler Spiel vorhanden ist und dann müssen vor dem Festdrehen pro Lüfter alle Schrauben zunächst locker vormontiert werden.


----------



## Pascal3366 (17. März 2021)

Ich habe versucht wie in der Anleitung die Lüfter zuerst am Radiator zu befestigen.
Leider passiert da überhaupt nix wenn ich die langen Schrauben durch den Lüfter stecke und versuche sie fest zu ziehen.

Ich denke da liegt ein Qualitätsproblem vor, die Maße der Bohrungen / Gewinde am Lüfter / am Radiator passen nicht.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. März 2021)

Hier ein Bild um das ganze zu verdeutlichen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (18. März 2021)

Und was soll man auf dem Bild erkennen? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Qualitätsproblem vorliegt sondern eher, dass du irgendwas falsch machst.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. März 2021)

Ich habe mittlerweile 3 noctua Lüfter drauf gemacht. Damit passt es jetzt.

Mit dem EK Lüftern keine Chance selbst mit roher Gewalt nicht.


DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Und was soll man auf dem Bild erkennen?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Qualitätsproblem vorliegt sondern eher, dass du irgendwas falsch machst.


Man sieht doch den Spalt zwischen den zwei Lüftern. Unten liegen sie an und nach oben ist eine Lücke und deswegen lassen sie sich auch nicht verschrauben.


----------



## Anthropos (18. März 2021)

Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Man sieht doch den Spalt zwischen den zwei Lüftern. Unten liegen sie an und nach oben ist eine Lücke und deswegen lassen sie sich auch nicht verschrauben.


Ich check's nicht!  


Pascal3366 schrieb:


> Mit dem EK Lüftern keine Chance selbst mit Roger Gewalt nicht.


Du willst also sagen, dass die EK-Lüfter, die bei der EK-AIO dabei sind, nicht auf den EK-Radiator passen? 
Wie kann das denn sein? Das sind doch genormte Maße?


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. März 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Ich check's nicht!
> 
> Du willst also sagen, dass die EK-Lüfter, die bei der EK-AIO dabei sind, nicht auf den EK-Radiator passen?
> Wie kann das denn sein? Das sind doch genormte Maße?


Man sieht doch auf dem Bild, dass der Spalt zwischen den beiden Lüftern nach oben auseinandergeht 

Daher kann das ganze nicht passen und es liegt definitiv an den Lüftern, da die noctua Lüfter jetzt ohne Probleme drauf sind.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (18. März 2021)

Der ist einfach falsch ausgerichtet, bisschen drehen dann passt der auch.


----------



## Pascal3366 (18. März 2021)

DuckDuckStop schrieb:


> Der ist einfach falsch ausgerichtet, bisschen drehen dann passt der auch.


Wenn man den dreht dann passt das Loch unten nicht mehr 

Glaub mir ich hab bereits alles probiert


----------

